# Eastern Long Island stories!!!



## Oldphil (Dec 7, 2010)

Fired up the 726 last night during the storm figuring I better get rid of some of the mess, made it about 40 feet down the driveway. Between loss of traction and getting the DoDo beat out of me by the storm I retreated to the house. Got out there 8:30 this AM, took me 15 minutes to make my first pass a distance of 60 feet. From that point on I only cut about 10-12 wide inches on the following passes, the consistency was like thick mud. Parked the 726 the fired up my TB Snow King for a bit of clean up, can't beat auger drive for getting down to the pavement. Stayed at it until 11:30 when my body said enough is enough, one more porch and some more pee space for the pup then it is time for my half of a bottle of wine. Oops forgot to mention my sweetie did a ton of shoveling, actually she is still at it! THis was my first hard work since my lung surgery back in August, I am getting back in shape after months of Chemo. Not sure of the actual snow depth but is was just enough to come over the auger housing.


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

Congrats on getting out and attacking the storm  Glad to hear your recovering and getting back to normal life after your treatment! 

What is a TB Snow King?


----------



## Oldphil (Dec 7, 2010)

TB Troy Bilt, great little machine would not be without an auger drive.

Phil


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Wish I was there to help you out! We haven't had a snow fall that's been worth a darn around here. Glad to hear you're doing well, but just don't over do it, O.K.?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

don't over do it , take care of those lungs. playing in the snow even with a snowblower can be a workout sometimes


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

great work old phil. I dont know where you are on the island but here on kings park on the north shore in suffolk I measured it at 27 inch deep not in the drifts. I worked all night and had to dive right into snow blowing as I had no where to park my truck. although my wife made my day when I called and said I was enroute home she had already cleared the steps and an 80 ft path to the street for me.

Here is a pic or 2 of my goofy self. wanted some of the machine digging deep in the snow but I wasnt going to try to explain that to my wife who already thinks I am nuts. have a video just have to get it loaded.

After clearing mine I drove to my parents house in commack and the got a little more than I did. cleared that with an identical machine but unrestored.

by the way been trying to post but busy, a couple good scores but couldnt get them fixed in time to try out.

a 4th moto mower snow shark needs 1 small repair and maintenance $70
an old gilson 8 hp 26 inch gear drive runs great needs idler bearings, what a tank. best part....free


----------

